# A32 Cefiro Owner's Manual or Workshop Repair Manual



## slkchris (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I would like a favour from any of you out there on the manuals.
Would appreciate very much if anyone could let me get a photocopied copy (English version) of either one.

Kindly reply to me at my email add: slkchris at gmail dot com or slkchris at yahoo dot com

Million thanks!!!!!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PhatG20 should have 'em...


----------



## slkchris (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thank you*

Hi Brianw

Thank you so much for the info.......

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Chris


----------

